# Help Posting Movie Directly In A Post



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have gotten my answer(s).

Thank you guys. Me and technology some times are at odds. Mainly my knowledge.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

This should help

http://google.about.com/od/youtube/ss/embed-share-YouTube-videos.htm


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Ray...
Just go to the youtube page with the movie on it, copy the address and paste it into the message!

The forum automatically puts "" tags around it

"[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gacXWoHrGH8&feature=plcp"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Ray...
> Just go to the youtube page with the movie on it, copy the address and paste it into the message!
> 
> The forum automatically puts "" tags around it
> ...


thanks. The last time I did that I think only the link showed in the post. Apparently the forum software directly posts the vid in the post. All is good.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It depends on the link you have. If using embedded links, short links and a few other types do not always work.

The garunteed way to have it work every time is to click the share button under the vid, select long link and copy that one over.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'm running a mac too, all i ever have to do is copy the address of the video, than on your post paste the address. once you do this, and you create your post, the image with the arrow button will be there as if watching on you tube.


----------

